# How to apply shoe polish??



## fumanpo (Aug 7, 2004)

To all the shoe experts out there,

What's the easiest, least messy way to apply shoe polish? 

The last time I was ordering shoes I asked George Glasgow this question. He showed me how to wrap a piece of cloth around one's fingers, dip it in the can of polish, and rub in the polish in a circular motion all around the shoe. After leaving the polish on overnight, a chamois leather cloth (which he kindly gave me) was used to buff up the shoe. 

I've tried applying polish in the above fashion, and ended up with polish all over my finger tips, not to mention several permanently soiled pieces of cloth (despite several trips in the washer). So I'm not so hot on this method of applying polish . 

For people applying polish using a brush: is there a way to clean off polish from a brush after using, so as to apply a different color polish for another pair of shoes?? Or is one stuck with having a different polish brush for every different-colored shoe in a closet?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

i would do what george told you to do, but i wouldnt leave the polish or cream overnight, just takes a few minutes and buff off. then repeat.


you may need a little practice. i had to practice a bit before i can do it in a split 10 minutes for a quick shoe polish and you won't even see any evidence i did it, except for a darkened index finger.


you want 3 basic tools. a horsehair brush (any vons will do). a soft cloth you can wrap around your index finger. and thats it. just 2.

apply a dab of polish on toe circular, not too thick not too thin. just enough let it set for several minutes. take horsehair brush and briskly stroke in parallel strokes. reapply thinly polish and this time use soft cloth. quick circular strokes. dab a bit of water or a bit of your breath onto the toe. keep circular stroking. 

the thing with the vamp and quarters you always want to horsehair brush stroke off all excess polish before using cloth. because accumulated (or Mirrored polish) on quarters and vamp will just crack and brittle when you walk.
just apply the extra thin layer and cloth technique to the toe and heel.
these areas do not crease so it is ok to apply a sort of crust onto them (which gets them to be glossy)


----------



## norcaltransplant (Jan 13, 2004)

1) Old T-shirt. The thinner and beat up, the better. Take some scissors and cut the shirt into eights. You might want to remove the elastic neckline for ease.

2) Buy some cheap latex gloves. Dishwashing gloves from the dollar store are perfect for this task. They also double duty for watch and silver cleaning 

3) Pick up a nickle sized smear of polish onto your finger/rag. Apply using small circles.

4) Wait five minutes. Buff. You may consider mirror polishing once you achieve the basics. Search the forum archives for mirror polishing techniques. BTW, I've had mixed results with a 70/30 water/isopropyl solution for antiquing purposes. This is also worth another search through the Styleforum archives.

With a bit of practice you can achieve the following:


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

yes, very nicely done norcal.

allow me to post my pic of my once tan polo tellmans that are now deep museum brown:


















:icon_smile:


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

Love the shine on those pebble-grains, Norcal!


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 17, 2005)

norcaltransplant said:


> 2) Buy some cheap latex gloves.


These are great for a myriad of household tasks.


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

The latex gloves as mention by others are great way to stay clean.
I prefer to use the surgical type gloves over dish washing gloves, you can normally get a cheaper version of them in packs of 3 at the dollar store.

Don't forget an old tooth brush to get in the cracks where the sole meets the uppers, and a stiff but small brush the clean that area before polishing.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

In addition to the latex gloves, another option for keeping the polish off the fingers would be to slip a small plastic baggie over the finger tips prior to wrapping the cloth, that will be used for applying the polish, around them. One thing that has not been mentioned by other posters, that is essential to achieving a good result, is patience. It takes time and rushing the process , is simply not an option.


----------



## wvuguy (May 29, 2006)

I gotta' admit; this has been an unexpectedly terrific thread for yours truly.......thanks to all for ideas which will help me do a much better polishing job than just slopping on the polish and brushing. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

Instead of rags, I use horsehair daubers. They're inexpensive, clean up quickly and easily with just a little dish soap, and they'll keep your fingers clean. They work just as well for wax as they do for cream. Pick them up at any cobbler's shop, shoe store, or major discounter such as Target (though these will likely be cheaper, smaller, and lower in quality).


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

I use a dauber to apply polish, a retired t-shirt to apply cream.

One dauber for each color of polish. They're not that expensive and worth it.

Then, after a few minutes, I then remove the polish with an old t-shirt and finally buff with a horsehair brush. Then buff some more with old t-shirt. 

Nice and theraputic. I work on mine after the kids go to bed and all is quiet. A nice wind-down for me.

for edge dressing, I could never figure out how to clean the applicator ball thingy the dressing comes with, so at home depot, I buy a dozen or so 1" foam paint brushes - I think they're .50 or something and use those. They are neat and have a nice edge to use so that the dressing does not get all over the rest of the shoe and I just toss it after I'm done. I don't apply dressing all that often, so the minor cost is worth it.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

I generally don't use waxes, and prefer Meltonian shoe cream.

I apply it sometimes with a round horsehair dauber brush, one each for black and brown-towned polishes, which is easily cleaned with hot running water and possibly Ivory dish soap if needed, then air-dried.

To rub the cream in really deeply, I sometimes skip the dauber brush and use those makeup applicator wedges you can get at drugstores. These of course you simply throw away.

I use cream fairly generously, rub it in vigrously, and I let it dry for several hours to a nice haze, then rub the excess away with some old terry washcloths, after which I buff with horsehair brushes (again, one each for black and earth-toned shoes), and then do a final buff with an old piece of flannel pajamas or the body of an old white T-shirt.

When buffing, I use long, light, rapid strokes of the brush (that is, no "scrubbing" at the shoes).

For the polish-applying phase, I wear disposable surgical style gloves, which you can also get at drugstores, usually in bags of ten. 

I think in winter shoe cream is particularly apt because central heating dries the air out so much--you notice how dry your skin gets in the winter? Leather is also skin, and needs moisturizing.

Once in a while, for a really high shine, I'll apply Kiwi Parade Gloss wax, but I save that for the warmer months, as waxes don't moisturize the way that lanolin-based creams do.

Oh, and did I mention that I apply neutral (colorless) Meltonian cream to the soles between the leading edge of the heel and the worn area under the ball of the foot? I know that's obsessive-compulsive, but what can I say?


----------



## fumanpo (Aug 7, 2004)

Thanks for all the great tips out there...

It looks like the majority concensus favors applying polish with an old disposable piece of cloth. I use creams that I've obtained from the shoemaker for each pair in my small collection. Mr. Glasgow was telling me to leave on the polish overnight (the longer the better) in order to let the cream really soak into the pores of the leather. 

The disposable surgical gloves are a great idea...being in the medical field, I wonder why I didn't think of that myself??

What differences does buffing with a horsehair brush versus a chamois leather cloth bring to the finished product? Mr. Glasgow never mentioned using a brush at all, so I'm curious.

Finally, it seems people are saying that just some run of the mill soap and hot water suffices to clean off any horsehair daubers or buffing brushes. So I'll try that to resurrect some of my old gnarly used brushes in my shoebox. 

How often are you guys polishing your shoes in general??


----------



## lee_44106 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hey Brian,

Can you tell me how you darken your Tellman from tan to that sweet brown?


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

lee, i will try to type something up later. pm me and i will get back to you later tonite.


----------



## WingtipTom (Sep 6, 2006)

I use the old t-shirt method to polish my shoes. My father taught me how to spit-shine shoes when he was still in the Army Reserves.

Here's a shot of my AE Park Avenues:

https://img358.imageshack.us/my.php?image=11010405xo0.jpg

https://img293.imageshack.us/my.php?image=09245ig0.jpg

and my cordovan plaintoes:

https://img383.imageshack.us/my.php?image=042805cordpt06hc0.jpg

https://img300.imageshack.us/my.php?image=042805cordpt02jo9.jpg


----------



## Phinn (Apr 18, 2006)

Shampoo works for horsehair daubers as well. They're hair, after all.


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

fumanpo said:


> Mr. Glasgow was telling me to leave on the polish overnight (the longer the better) in order to let the cream really soak into the pores of the leather.


This isn't at all necessary, and it can make removing the excess quite difficult. However, it probably won't actually hurt, either.



> What differences does buffing with a horsehair brush versus a chamois leather cloth bring to the finished product? Mr. Glasgow never mentioned using a brush at all, so I'm curious.


Probably not a whole lot. I actually use both: first, I use a brush to remove excess cream or wax; then, I use a soft cloth (after several more minutes of drying) for a final buff.



> How often are you guys polishing your shoes in general??


Only when needed, which is usually about every two to four wearings for me.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

Teacher said:


> This isn't at all necessary, and it can make removing the excess quite difficult. However, it probably won't actually hurt, either.


I do this fairly often (with polish, not cream) and haven't had any trouble.



Teacher said:


> Only when needed, which is usually about every two to four wearings for me.


Same here, though I'm prone to scuffs.


----------



## norcaltransplant (Jan 13, 2004)

paper clip said:


> for edge dressing, I could never figure out how to clean the applicator ball thingy the dressing comes with, so at home depot, I buy a dozen or so 1" foam paint brushes - I think they're .50 or something and use those.


Cheaper solution. Use a *Q-tip* to apply the edge dressing. Its very neat and can be used to hit fine areas. By the way, I'm also a fan of surgical gloves though I was hesistant to make that suggestion, because I've never purchased gloves (courtesy of the hospital).


----------



## Kream (Oct 26, 2006)

*There's a video on Weston's site*

You can watch the video about polishing & glazing on - click Art and the Material, then Maintenance, then see video...


----------



## Max Jones (Sep 11, 2006)

Great advice. I particularly concur with using surgical gloves to keep your hands from staining and using the softest rags you have for applying the polish. I've used Meltonian quite a bit but I've found that it leaves a bit more residue and powder than other brands.

One thing I'd add is to ask your wife or girlfriend (or ok mom or sister ;-)) for old panty hose for a final buff after you've already wiped off the polish from the shoes and buffed a bit with a very soft rag or a nice brush (I've had similar results either way). Panty hose really seem to bring out a beautifully deep and rich luster.

Another thing I've found is that if your shoe laces are looking a bit fluffy and dull, you can try this trick. While you're working on your shoes and you've removed the laces, pull them along a wax candle a few times, and then pull them through a clean rag a few times to generate enough friction to melt the wax so that it bonds into the lace. It works like a charm and has the added benefit of keeping your laces from coming untied.

One last thing is that using a good cedar shoe tree for all of your shoes and putting them in the moment you take your shoes off is so important. That helps the shoes keep their form really well and the cedar absorbs odors and sweat as well.

Sorry for the effusiveness but I love buying the best shoes I can afford and then taking the best care of them I know how. You know you've crossed a line somewhere when your chatting up a beautiful woman somewhere and when she steps on your shoe it really upsets you, but it's all good I suppose. :icon_smile:


----------



## GettingCleanedUp (Sep 12, 2006)

Based on the advice from another thread, while I polish with cream about every 4 to 5 wearings, I've taken to occassionally (once so far, but my
plan is no more than twice during Fall/Winter), adding a thin layer of wax
polish after the cream for some extra moisture protection during the winter
months. In fact, I just did this and the little bit of wax added a nice
lustre without it being overboard. I put the cream on with an old
thin sock. I hadn't thought about the baggie trick for my fingers although
I do use it for the heel of the shoe trees when I polish to keep the polish
from getting on the cedar.


----------



## bystander (Jan 18, 2006)

Kream said:


> You can watch the video about polishing & glazing on - click Art and the Material, then Maintenance, then see video...


I too found this Weston video useful, besides being entertaining of course. The white stuff used alongwith the polish is the Weston leather conditioner and comes in other non-white shades as well.

Incidentally the Weston shop in Geneva keeps the shoes on display in an extreme form of "hi-polish" style; not so the London and New York stores, where a matt finish is common


----------



## Hennessy (Oct 9, 2006)

Brian13 said:


> yes, very nicely done norcal.
> 
> allow me to post my pic of my once tan polo tellmans that are now deep museum brown:
> 
> ...


Beatiful job. I have a pair of tan shoes that I rarely wear because I prefer darker shoes. How did you go about giving these shoes such a wonderful look? How long did it take?


----------



## Trommel (Sep 27, 2006)

bystander said:


> Incidentally the Weston shop in Geneva keeps the shoes on display in an extreme form of "hi-polish" style; not so the London and New York stores, where a matt finish is common


Extreme mirror-polished shoes generally apply to one of two types - (i) someone who left the Armed Forces with a lower rank than they would have liked, or (ii) a psychotic serial killer.


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

Hennessy said:


> Beatiful job. I have a pair of tan shoes that I rarely wear because I prefer darker shoes. How did you go about giving these shoes such a wonderful look? How long did it take?


Thanks. The initial cream and polish jobs took about 3-4 hours the first two days. It is ok, for me, take an afternoon weekend off and watch a game or something while doing this from the balcony.

Touchups only take about 10-15 minutes each as , you have to continually try to drive the color deeper in, setting it more permanently . The first few wears the creasing will rub off the dark polish color and reveal the tan underneath. This will continually happen for many months, just keep touching it up. Later the creasing areas will develop some sort of a patina.


----------



## Hennessy (Oct 9, 2006)

And to get the mottled "museum brown" look? Do you apply spots of black polish along with the dark brown?


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

not really although you can do that.
the shoe cream is hard to apply smoothly and evenly all over the shoe, so when you dab it all over and you do basically "finger paint" it, when it dries, and you buff off you see legacy of dark and light areas. the look doesnt look good in the raw (cream only) but after an application or two of wax polish to glaze it over, the look starts to take on a 'marble' effect, a la JL museum calf


----------



## bystander (Jan 18, 2006)

Trommel said:


> Extreme mirror-polished shoes generally apply to one of two types - (i) someone who left the Armed Forces with a lower rank than they would have liked, or (ii) a psychotic serial killer.


Nice one, Trommel. I particularly like the lower rank bit!


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

Brian13 said:


> not really although you can do that.
> the shoe cream is hard to apply smoothly and evenly all over the shoe, so when you dab it all over and you do basically "finger paint" it, when it dries, and you buff off you see legacy of dark and light areas. the look doesnt look good in the raw (cream only) but after an application or two of wax polish to glaze it over, the look starts to take on a 'marble' effect, a la JL museum calf


I'm trying this process on a pair of light tan shoes. I applied a darker brown cream and it streaked and blotched like you referred to. Should I just leave it switch to dark brown shoe polish or strip the cream and start over?


----------



## Mitchell (Apr 25, 2005)

*What brand and color?*



Brian13 said:


> yes, very nicely done norcal.
> 
> allow me to post my pic of my once tan polo tellmans that are now deep museum brown:
> 
> ...


that's a great look. What brand and color of polish did you use for the brown?


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

mitchell the cream is nordstrom rack brand generic burgundy shoe cream.
the wax is kiwi brown color

trend , im not understanding what you are asking , sorry.


----------



## Mitchell (Apr 25, 2005)

*Polish and Cost*

What's the average cost for a pair of Weston shoes? I looked at their shoe shine video and it seems they carry cream and wax polish. Am I reading correctly?


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

weston shoes are around 700 USD ? i believe, ..they are the lower end of the spectrum of good shoes like lobb, vass, corthay

their shoe polish and like others used by EG, lobb and so forth are many times just rebranded kiwi or saphir? or other well known brand waxes with a upcharge in cost


----------



## WingtipTom (Sep 6, 2006)

I was a little bored last night. I did laundry and spit-shined my AE Park Avenue captoes. The results of one of the completed shoes is below. I'll let my fellow forumers decide which one they think I still had to do at this point in the evening:

with flash...









without flash...









I didn't get to bed until almost midnight, after starting this process around 7pm. I didn't wear them today...I'm letting them "rest".

I think this will be the last time I do this until I get these babies re-soled and re-heeled (which at the rate I wear them, will probably have to be within the next 6 months or so).

(Oh, and my apologies for the necro-post. )


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

WTT-
The shoe on the left needs more work in order to meet your standards


----------



## bigbris1 (Jan 24, 2007)

fumanpo said:


> What differences does buffing with a horsehair brush versus a chamois leather cloth bring to the finished product? Mr. Glasgow never mentioned using a brush at all, so I'm curious.


I have found that the bristles of the brush can get into those areas of the shoe, namely the broguing, that a cloth simply cannot. Once I am ready to buff, I lightly use the brush first, then finish up with the cloth.


----------



## WingtipTom (Sep 6, 2006)

mcarthur said:


> WTT-
> The shoe on the left needs more work in order to meet your standards


Good eye, Mac. Both shoes are now finished. If I think of it, I'll post a picture tomorrow.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

It has certainly been a long time since we had a shoe pron thread. Does anyone feel like contributing an initial example in a new thread?


----------



## a4audi08 (Apr 27, 2007)

good thread! i'm doing this tomorrow.


----------



## WinstonSpencer (Mar 12, 2006)

*cordovan...*

Any suggestions for shell cordovan? I cannot get mine to keep a shine. They always get this hazy look. The sales person at Alden on K St recommended I give them a once over with a hair dryer to "loosen" the oils. This just doesn't seem right to me.

Suggestions?


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

WinstonSpencer said:


> Any suggestions for shell cordovan? I cannot get mine to keep a shine. They always get this hazy look. The sales person at Alden on K St recommended I give them a once over with a hair dryer to "loosen" the oils. This just doesn't seem right to me.
> 
> Suggestions?


^Winstonspencer-
1-wipe with damp cloth
2-brush with horsehair brush
3-bluff with a smooth cloth
4-apply polish only after 10 to 15 wearings


----------



## Prufrock (Mar 9, 2006)

Does anyone have much experience "glazing" areas of their shoes, a la J.M. Weston's video? I am curious as to how this is done. Do you mix the polish and water on the rag or on the shoe? What sort of relative proportions? And what do they mean about buffing a certain way and this taking such a long time on shoes that have never been "glazed" before?


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

fumanpo said:


> What's the easiest, least messy way to apply shoe polish?


I did a photo essay on shoe polishing today and there's a polish application photo here.

https://bp2.blogger.com/_Wbd-uMYmb_4/Rju6FIlJ6RI/AAAAAAAAAz8/3zdZKEbg1Uc/s1600-h/2+Polishing.JPG


----------

